# Kind of Happy Birthday, Molly - 3 yrs old



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Molly is recovering from a TLPO surgery, not the best bday, but we treated her a couple weeks ago.








[/IMG]

Getting some sun time with her loyal kitty friend








[/IMG]

Today's birthday treat!








[/IMG]


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:birthday: Molly ...Get well soon!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

it might not be the best day for you but it's a great day
for Molly. Happy B-Day Molly.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Happy Birthday! Be running' round soon!


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday Molly!
I hope you heal soon


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you all for thinking of Molly on her birthday!


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Happy late birthday Molly.:birthday: He you heal real quick!


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Same here from Lisl and I. Sorry so late. 

I hope she had a good time.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

Happy Birthday Molly :wub:

Hope you feel better real soon!

Michaela


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy belated Birthday Molly. I hope you heal fast and have lots of fun this year. Like your loyal friend too.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for all your warm and kind wishes, I just posted more photos of Molly and Wilbert under "my cat is in love with my dog."


----------

